# Night lords terminators



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

brothers 

i was given this mini not sure what it is but came from WHF ive been thinking bout using it as either a chaos lord in an ancient suit of Terminator armour or a termie champion/sgt i also have about 20 AOBR terminators to convert so i can use them in my pre-heresy NL as well as my chaos NL

tell me what you think?


















for the Haunter
:evil


----------



## Kabbala (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm sure that it will look better painted up, but right now it looks like the poor guy is falling over under the weight of his cap. The pose just looks a little off.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You might be able to lift the front side of his moulded base slightly and hide it with basing materials. I think he will look quite nasty when painted.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Horusdeschain said:


> i was given this mini not sure what it is but came from WHFB?


This is the "Storm of Chaos limited Archaon on Foot model" FYI. Minus the claws and the batwinged head of course


----------

